# [SOLVED] Asus X53U laptop change boot sequence



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have Windows 7 on Asus X53U laptop .


What specific function key do I press when booting up and afterwards what do I click on to change the boot sequence to usb to boot first.

I try to find, but can get to the menu where I can change the boot sequence.


Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Asus X53U laptop change boot sequence*

You press F8 typically to load the boot menu.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You press F8 typically to load the boot menu.


Press F8 this menu showed up.
So what should I choose?











Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Asus X53U laptop change boot sequence*

zhong, do you still need help with your other recent threads? There are several from the last few weeks with replies waiting for you to get back to them. :smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Asus X53U laptop change boot sequence*

Try F12 instead of F8 as you made it to the Safe Mode menu and not the boot menu.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

*Using Sftp in Filezilla- save pass and port ?*

I am using Sftp in Filezilla with Windows XP.

How do I save my password and port no. on Filezilla here?-










Each time I click ok button after I type in port number 22 and password,
it don't save afterwards when I exit Filezilla. I have to type both in again
for it to connect.

How do I save it so I can just connect to it ?


Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Asus X53U laptop change boot sequence*

Deal with 1 issue at a time did you get the boot menu.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Asus X53U laptop change boot sequence*

Yes, lets deal with one issue first.

Did you get to the boot menu? Did you fix the first issue


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes, thank you. Had to press ESC button to initially get into it.

Now would like to know how to save settings in sftp in Filezilla.
Thanks



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Yes, lets deal with one issue first.
> 
> Did you get to the boot menu? Did you fix the first issue


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Asus X53U laptop change boot sequence*

Please go ahead and make a new thread for that issue as I am not sure about that software.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Google should help you https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=D8wRVPTLFIeD-wb564CYDw


----------

